# Standoff on the Cheektowaga Central



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay you guys, we gotta have a plan. We ain't gonna let no stoopid petunias hijack *this* railroad.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Jack- Time to send out the MOW crew!!! 


-Kevin.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe you should just lay some temporary track around it. 


It is a nice color 


Remember also It is a Garden Rail Road. 


JJ


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Remember the song.. I am a lonely little petunia in a onion (train) patch..................


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Now it's interfering with our passenger revenue. We got no choice. We gotta call in The...


Florist Ranger !!!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't you hurt that plant









I am calling the Civil Liberty Union, That plant has right.s









We are going to get a unjuction against you for some reason. The civil Liberty Union is good at that .









It is pretty isn't it.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Very nice colors. Maybe time for the Florist Rangers to transplant it to a less critical area


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Just water it and give it tender loving care. Then it will die for sure!























At least THAT is what happens when I take care of a plant!

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Like J.J. said.. You may have to move the tracks to keep the R.R. running or be in court for months and also, be able to live in a happy home... LoL


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Sadly, as often happens in today's "social" media, speculation arose that perhaps the Florist Ranger wasn't paying attention back when that first petunia seed was planted by an itinerant bird in late July. However, a few stills from videos taken by the local TV station's "I'm in Your Sky" put that rumor to rest.










Notice how the Ranger Station blends in with its surroundings.










And a close-up for proof he was on the job.










Boy, that's a big honkin' pair of binoculars!


----------

